

Knowledge Representation in Sanskrit and Artificial Intelligence - nateberkopec
http://www.aaai.org/ojs/index.php/aimagazine/article/view/466

======
mark_l_watson
I think it was at the 1984 AAAI (an AI conference) where I heard a talk about
how Sanskrit was an unambiguous language, good for AI, etc.

Having just read the linked paper, the author of the linked paper was almost
certainly the same guy I heard giving the talk at AAAI.

A walk down memory lane :-)

------
nateberkopec
There's also a good discussion going on at Reddit:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/TrueReddit/comments/1asj6a/sanskrit_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/TrueReddit/comments/1asj6a/sanskrit_can_be_written_in_a_manner_that_is/)

